# Wolfcraft Dovetail jig



## klaus Rüdiger (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm looking for information about the wolfcraft Dovetail jig.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

This one? Took a real hard Google search to find it.
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.wolfcraft.us/pdf/4250-routerdovetail-boxjointjig.pdf


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Klaus.


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Or This one ? Can't put in URL so do a search for Wolfcraft 4270000. You can find it on YouTube etc.
I have one, but it is not the worlds best.

Regards Leif


----------

